# need crew for offshore Galveston mid July



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

I will be on vacation 7/17 - 7/25 and if the weather is good I plan to fish offshore just about every day. Most of my friends work during the week so I will have open spots for two just about every trip. I usually run about 40 miles off shore for kings, ling, dolphin and just whatever I can find. all I ask is for help with the expenses. I have a 218cc sailfish with F150 so most trips with 3 on board cost about 50.00 a person. 
If interested please e-mail [email protected]


----------



## mustangeric (May 22, 2010)

im free the 19th through the 25th if you dont mind a rookie. could also bring someone else with me( my stepdad ) who is not a rookie. my email is [email protected]


----------



## imacintyre (Nov 12, 2008)

Email sent!


----------



## Txfirenfish (Jan 8, 2005)

put me on the list please. are kids welcome too?


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

Txfirenfish said:


> put me on the list please. are kids welcome too?


I have started a lsit so please e-mail me with a contact number.

Some think I am weird (ok most) but I have a 14 y/old rule.... younger than 14 I will do beach front shark trips but once you reach 14 you can go off shore. My 11y/old is ****** because both his sisters can go offshore but he is stuck with the beach for 3 more years.


----------



## bloowater (Mar 25, 2010)

I'll take you up on that offer. My name is Brandon, cell is 979-906-0050. I'll be free the whole time. Thanks

Brandon


----------



## danmanfish (Jun 17, 2010)

email sent..


----------



## dabossgonzo (Mar 5, 2010)

bloowater said:


> I'll take you up on that offer. My name is Brandon, cell is 979-906-0050. I'll be free the whole time. Thanks
> 
> Brandon


I am putting together a e-mail list so please send contact info to [email protected] looking forward to meeting you in July!


----------



## melvinrod (Dec 13, 2006)

Hey dude whats up?


----------



## flashlight (Jul 9, 2007)

If you are interested in a buddy boat, drop me an email. I will probably be fishing sometime within those days with a full crew aboard. 21' CC Seapro


----------

